# anybody ever find treasure while fishing?



## JPO (Oct 15, 2005)

Just curious if anyone else has ever stumbled upon any treasure or historical artifacts while in the galveston bay complex? Came across something that looked as if it could be of "interest" last week and investigated it a lil further. It turned out to be a heck of a find. Ill post more once ive figured out the legalities of keeping it and comb the area a lil better. tell us about anything youve been lucky enuff to find!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I've got some collector pull tabs.


----------



## toyotapilot (Jun 11, 2004)

Found the remains of a Model T out at the edge of Chocolate Bay, does that count? Of coarse it was my grandfathers "camp car" that they kept at their bay house back in the day many moons ago. Apparently it was quite the ordeal to get it out there as several bridges had to be built. Originally parked high and dry but now is only visible at low tide.


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

I did find something when I was a teenager walking on the beach in Galveston and I still have it. I'd rather not say what it is because of fear of loosing it to some beuaracratic legalities. As long as you plan to keep it and not sell it, don't say a word to anyone about what it is.


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

well give us a hint what it is


----------



## captinharry (Dec 31, 2004)

*Antiquities Code of Texas*

you need to google "Antiquities Code of Texas", basicly everything belongs to Perry & the major univerisities, I'm sure you were only posing a hypotetical question


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Was it obama's birth certificate?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Found a package on the beach one time all wrapped in black plastic about 18"X16"X 20". Its in the garage right now. I will open it one of these days.:question:


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

hardhead34 said:


> well give us a hint what it is


Yea - don't tease us and not tell us what it is.........


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Found a package on the beach one time all wrapped in black plastic about 18"X16"X 20". Its in the garage right now. I will open it one of these days.:question:










Knock Knock!!!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Now that I posted that I wonder if the guys in the Black SUVs are going to come visit me?


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Found a package on the beach one time all wrapped in black plastic about 18"X16"X 20". Its in the garage right now. I will open it one of these days.:question:


I am with Homeland Security and it is a matter of national security that I thoroughly inspect that package.

By the way, do you have a straw at your place?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I was driving on the beach early one sunday near High Island years ago. There was a spot that someone had camped I guess. The fire was still hot. No one around and there layed a All Star rod with 3500C3 reel. Used it last weekend.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

JPO said:


> Just curious if anyone else has ever stumbled upon any treasure or historical artifacts while in the galveston bay complex? Came across something that looked as if it could be of "interest" last week and investigated it a lil further. It turned out to be a heck of a find. Ill post more once ive figured out the legalities of keeping it and comb the area a lil better. tell us about anything youve been lucky enuff to find!


Are you sure it was not just Ike debris??? :wink:


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

I found this :clover:


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Bobby said:


> Found a package on the beach one time all wrapped in black plastic about 18"X16"X 20". Its in the garage right now. I will open it one of these days.:question:


smoke em if ya got em!


----------



## TXSTDU (Feb 2, 2009)

This thread is worthless.

Hey I found something this one time but I can't tell you what it is but I am going to post on an open forum kinda talk about it but not really.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

I caught a golden croaker out of Galveston once. Does that count?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Floatin Doc said:


> I caught a golden croaker out of Galveston once. Does that count?


Was it real golden or fake golden?:smile:


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Duck Hunting northshoreline E. Matty and found some weird looking teeth, Turned them in to a prof at U of H and found out they were ancient horse teeth from 10 to 12K yrs. ago.
PS: Don't even think about taking a metal detector onto PINS. It's against federal law!


----------



## SunRay (May 21, 2004)

I caught a Mermaid on Sabine lake one time.. no kidding... I did. An 18 inch Mermaid - ash tray that is... 

While I did not actually "catch" it --- I hooked a used profolactic in the Galveston Ship channel while flounder fishing... I "quick released" it without touching it thank you very much.


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

Bobby said:


> Found a package on the beach one time all wrapped in black plastic about 18"X16"X 20". Its in the garage right now. I will open it one of these days.:question:


Used to be very common to find those "Square Groupers" all over the Florida coast...


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

And one time at band camp:work:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I met Mrs. Quest on the beach ,,,, does that count...


----------



## MaddMarlin (Jun 8, 2009)

in ap, D and i found a wedding dress floating in our boat slip once lol. i quickly made a snotty comment about aransas pass people


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I met Mrs. Quest on the beach ,,,, does that count...


You Sir are the winner in todays challenge. Angles trump mermaids anyday!!!


----------



## promod1975 (Feb 27, 2009)

Back in 2000 on crystal beach i had come back from getting some buddies out of Galveston county for mip's and was walking down the beach and found a chucky doll i strapped it to the front of my brush guard for about 5 yrs till some turd in Deer Park took it off one night where i lived. boy did i ever gets some weird looks from people going through the hill country big 4x4 with a chucky doll strapped to it boy i had more laughs over that than anything i have ever done.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Once I found a $20 bill washed up on the shore. State of Texas got 8.25% when I spent it!!


----------



## MaddMarlin (Jun 8, 2009)

Bobby said:


> Found a package on the beach one time all wrapped in black plastic about 18"X16"X 20". Its in the garage right now. I will open it one of these days.:question:


a columbian rock fish? there have been a few caught here


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Found a package on the beach one time all wrapped in black plastic about 18"X16"X 20". Its in the garage right now. I will open it one of these days.:question:


Ahhhhhh, one of those rare and endangered "Square Groupers"!! Did you get it mounted?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Timemachine said:


> You Sir are the winner in todays challenge. Angles trump mermaids anyday!!!


 Are you saying my Wife is angled instead of curved...sad_smiles


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

TXDRAKE said:


> Ahhhhhh, one of those rare and endangered "Square Groupers"!! Did you get it mounted?


He grilled it.


----------



## Cory70 (Jun 28, 2009)

Caught a hangover once-well many times in Galveston.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

:spineyes::spineyes::spineyes:


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

promod1975 said:


> Back in 2000 on crystal beach i had come back from getting some buddies out of Galveston county for mip's and was walking down the beach and found a chucky doll i strapped it to the front of my brush guard for about 5 yrs till some turd in Deer Park took it off one night where i lived. boy did i ever gets some weird looks from people going through the hill country big 4x4 with a chucky doll strapped to it boy i had more laughs over that than anything i have ever done.


Have you ever heard the term you might be a *******?


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Are you saying my Wife is angled instead of curved...sad_smiles


Sorry Johnny....I meant to type "Angel" but I'm still left unsupervised ...wife in Mexico ...and I started on the Margaritas early.

Guess it kind of killed the moment didn't it. I was wondering why I didn't get any green for that....Bummer!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Many moons ago, Seaweed & lots of it,.....


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

Growing up in Corpus and fishing from poc to Boca chica we have found a mess of good stuff... Lots of those square mexican grouper,About a dozen of those rectangle columiban rockfish, a rolex,some rings,lots of fishing gear,icecheast,the worst thing we found was a body about 20 yrs ago fishing corpus bay...that was no treasure


----------



## jfc21 (Jun 19, 2006)

TXSTDU said:


> This thread is worthless.
> 
> Hey I found something this one time but I can't tell you what it is but I am going to post on an open forum kinda talk about it but not really.


This thread is worthless.

Hey I found something this one time but I can't tell you what it is but I am going to post on an open forum kinda talk about it but not really.

TXSDTU, thanks for telling everyone this king has no clothes on.

Once I found this yada,yada,yada thing but I can't show you. Has anyone else found anything to share?


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

*Nope nothing here.*


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

I guess it is time.........I found Jimmy Hoffa.


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok, here's a story for you. I can't attest to the veracity of the story...but it adds up. I'm leaving out some of the details in case I go to look for it.

Years back, not sure how many, a shrimp boat in the area of Mesquite Bay was trawling along and hung up his net. When he brought the net in there was a true-to-life treasure chest. A big wooden box but very heavy. It tore the net and dropped back into the bay. The shrimper, with busted gear, never did net it again. In additional research it was discovered that a pirate...can't remember which one...would run through Cedar Bayou frequently escaping the closing British navy. During one of these escape attempts the pirate ship couldn't make it because it was too heavy. Enough of the load was hidden in the nearby sand to allow the ship to escape but the treasure was never recovered...or was it?!

There you have it. Take it or leave it. If nothing else, it's a good campfire story.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I found a honey hole once! Caught fish almost yearly. Then one day I told someone and it turned into a anchor spot. End of story. But a true one!


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Melon said:


> I found a honey hole once! Caught fish almost yearly. Then one day I told someone and it turned into a anchor spot. End of story. But a true one!


I have a couple of those!! The cat is out of the bag on a couple but some are still secrets amongst friends.

I had a good one in East Bay and always caught fish on it but I haven't been back since Ike. believe it or not, I found it chasing Jacks... when they moved on I started catching quality trout.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Once a while back, I was wading off Dollar Point. Found a small ice chest that contained a .22 cal automatic pistol in a case. The case also contained a name and phone number. Turned out the man who lost the chest had overturn in he sailboat and was injured. He did meet me on 146 @ Loop 197 and I returned his stuff. Treasure Lost, Found and Returned.


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) (Jan 8, 2006)

I found a brand new downrigger while diving. I returned it to a friend who had lost it the first day he had it on the boat. (it didn't click into place properly) He sold the boat the next day to a guy I can't stand. I should've kept the downrigger. 

I know a guy who found a square grouper. Snow white meat. He started selling it a little piece at a time. Then he tasted it. It cost him his wife, his house, his business, some time in rehab....

Lance.


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

Found this funeral announcement for Mildred Dore Kulify in March mixed in the hurricane debris along the south levee of Pleasure Island. I have been meaning to try and track down the owner. There are some names of some people from Sabine Pass (Kenneth & Cathy Williams). It's a long shot but maybe someone here knows them.


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

grayfish said:


> Once a while back, I was wading off Dollar Point. Found a small ice chest that contained a .22 cal automatic pistol in a case. The case also contained a name and phone number. Turned out the man who lost the chest had overturn in he sailboat and was injured. He did meet me on 146 @ Loop 197 and I returned his stuff. Treasure Lost, Found and Returned.


Great job grayfish, greenie for you.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*Baptism*

Didn't find anything.....but one of my daughters was baptized at a church function at the old Stahlman park building. About ten yards out in the second gut. That was a priceless moment IMHO.


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Atta Boy*



Specks&Spots said:


> Found this funeral announcement for Mildred Dore Kulify in March mixed in the hurricane debris along the south levee of Pleasure Island. I have been meaning to try and track down the owner. There are some names of some people from Sabine Pass (Kenneth & Cathy Williams). It's a long shot but maybe someone here knows them.


 I guess TXSTDU didn't hang around long enough - not a worthless thread. Nice post here.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I found a quarter


----------



## MaddMarlin (Jun 8, 2009)

boatmanjohn said:


> Ok, here's a story for you. I can't attest to the veracity of the story...but it adds up. I'm leaving out some of the details in case I go to look for it.
> 
> Years back, not sure how many, a shrimp boat in the area of Mesquite Bay was trawling along and hung up his net. When he brought the net in there was a true-to-life treasure chest. A big wooden box but very heavy. It tore the net and dropped back into the bay. The shrimper, with busted gear, never did net it again. In additional research it was discovered that a pirate...can't remember which one...would run through Cedar Bayou frequently escaping the closing British navy. During one of these escape attempts the pirate ship couldn't make it because it was too heavy. Enough of the load was hidden in the nearby sand to allow the ship to escape but the treasure was never recovered...or was it?!
> 
> There you have it. Take it or leave it. If nothing else, it's a good campfire story.


probably pirate jean laffite. names like dead mans hole and suicide pass came from that dude.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Northsider said:


> Great job grayfish, greenie for you.


X2 It's good to about people like you.:cheers:


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Found a new Calcutta 250 on a nice rod one time, recently found a new long handled fish net.

Also, found some of these last year on Matagorda Beach. Turns out they were .50 cal. Browning machine gun tracer rounds from training they did on the island from WWII. Not really a "treasure", but interesting.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

I haven't really found or caught much that would be exciting. I guess I need to get out there and try harder.
I thought I was reeling up a big piece of plywood 1 day a couple years ago. Felt like I had hooked it square in the center and was reeling it straight up.
Turns out it was the biggest dang stingray I'd EVER SEEN!! Cut the line once I saw it surface and was glad to be rid of it. It might sound like a "fish story" (okay...it DOES)...but this beast had to be 5' to 5.5' across. It was HUGE!!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I found Brad Luby.


----------



## Robalo Barry (Jul 28, 2009)

C'mon man just a little hint as to what you found.

I'm sure the contents of the black plastic bag belong to the government too cuz I know they are smokin something.:walkingsm


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I found a wife while fishing in my pocket for a ring on the seawall. October 10, 1989. And I'm not giving her back.


----------



## Robalo Barry (Jul 28, 2009)

MaddMarlin said:


> probably pirate jean laffite. names like dead mans hole and suicide pass came from that dude.


Thats pretty cool stuff because my family came to the USA on his Ship. I Dont have all the details, just know that they got off of his ship somewhere south of Lafayette, LA.


----------



## flatsprowler (Jul 1, 2008)

Found a message in a bottle washed up in the rocks along the levee in Texas City when I was ten. My Dad and I contacted the person that wrote it...... she wrote the letter and sent the bottle afloat nearly 30 years earlier when she was just a child herself. Bottle did not travel far but surprisingly remained unbroken.....She was from Bacliff. Pretty neat stuff.

Caught a rod in Florida fishing for tarpon near one of the many bridges headed to key west. The rod was broken in half but the guides were intact........I have the tip end. It had what I am told about 20 years of really defined coral growth on it. Not sure what type of coral but it stags out and kinda flowers. Anyway I now have that rod in a beatiful walnut and glass shadow box. One of my prized posessions.


----------



## MustangOrange (Jul 26, 2005)

There were three Spanish gallions that wrecked off of what is now Port Mansfield in 1554. They ran into a hurricane after leaving Veracruz - there were four ships, but only one escaped and made it to Havana, Cuba. I believe two of the ships were found (big antiquities lawsuit from one that was salvaged). Another one of the ships was destroyed when the Mansfield jetties were dredged/created. I know of some of my dad's acquaintances that have claimed to found a doubloon or two after storms on Padre island that have been churned up. Never seen 'em though. Here's the story from the Handbook of Texas Online:

http://www.tshaonline.org/handbook/online/articles/PP/etpfe.html


----------



## MustangOrange (Jul 26, 2005)

I've also got a book somewhere about the treasures of the Galveston Bay complex - stuff from the Spanish, Lafitte, the Confederates, etc.

I did find a piece of coal once walking on the beach - figured it had to be fairly old. I liked to think it was from a blockader, but have no proof.


----------



## jake/jenny (Jul 18, 2008)

flatsprowler said:


> Found a message in a bottle washed up in the rocks along the levee in Texas City when I was ten. My Dad and I contacted the person that wrote it...... she wrote the letter and sent the bottle afloat nearly 30 years earlier when she was just a child herself. Bottle did not travel far but surprisingly remained unbroken.....She was from Bacliff. Pretty neat stuff.
> 
> Caught a rod in Florida fishing for tarpon near one of the many bridges headed to key west. The rod was broken in half but the guides were intact........I have the tip end. It had what I am told about 20 years of really defined coral growth on it. Not sure what type of coral but it stags out and kinda flowers. Anyway I now have that rod in a beatiful walnut and glass shadow box. One of my prized posessions.


the rod sounds cool.......id love to see a pic


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Well i was fishing the National Collegiate Bass fishing championship for sam houston state in the fall of 08 and the Camera guy was in our boat and i fishing some rock under a bridge with a crankbait and caught a beer can on Tv. It aired on versus like 4 times. We laugh about it when someone brings it up.


----------



## Jrkelemen (Jul 21, 2009)

Was it obama's birth certificate? 


IMPOSSIBLE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AM Cloutier (Jun 17, 2005)

I know of a Civil War ship that is located about 18 miles of the coast of Galveston/Freeport. It is called the Hatteras. It was found in the early 70's by my dad and some of his diving buddies using a magnetometer. Brought the nameplate up which gave them proof that they found the ship they were looking for. Used to have some artifacts around the house when I was a kid but my dad had to turn them over to the state of Texas.


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

Found it in that secret play in the water that is or isnt on an island and might be by Texas but its not or is it? Ohh yeah it might have been in the water or in some sand by an old railroad tie? Or it was out in egypt or in mexico or was it in Tahiti? Or no it was in international waters outside of Peru.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Very cool. I wonder if any 2coolers can read those Chinese characters?


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Ok, check this link out!
http://images.google.com/images?cli...&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&ct=title&resnum=1

It might be a modern reproduction.
http://www.mystiqueart.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/ancient-china-chinese-coin-1.jpg


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

I think I scrwed up when I cleaned it. I found 2 bout 200 yards from each other. Who knows? Any coin experts? I have found other interesting things out there too.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i hooked a 16th century spanish galleon while fishing.


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> i hooked a 16th century spanish galleon while fishing.


I found a refrigerator offshore floating after Ike. The coil fit perfectly into my buddys deepfreeze and is still running. haha


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

DFoley said:


> Found it in that secret play in the water that is or isnt on an island and might be by Texas but its not or is it? Ohh yeah it might have been in the water or in some sand by an old railroad tie? Or it was out in egypt or in mexico or was it in Tahiti? Or no it was in international waters outside of Peru.











_Figure 15: _Ancient Chinese Coin​As many of us will know, the Center represents Brahma and the four sides of the square hole of the Chinese coin hints at the four faces of Brahma.


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

MaddMarlin said:


> in ap, D and i found a wedding dress floating in our boat slip once lol. i quickly made a snotty comment about aransas pass people


I remember that. If I remember right we hung it up off of Collin's outrigger before he noticed it. LMAO That thing was HUGE.


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

The more I look at it and read, I think its a fake. Theres nuthing but calcium on the back. Maybe someone just put them there. Although it was a cool find and blended in so perfect with where I found it. Id feel like a dolt if I brought that to some coin expert and he tells me its worth a buck fifty.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

An Oris Fly Fishing bag, full of goodies floating in the harbor!


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

On one of our infamous baffin bay in may trips(80's), we would camp at the yarbarough campground in PINS.
Found 5 sheets of 3/4 marine grade mohogany plywood washed up on the beach.
Not a mark on them except some scrapes and barnacles.
Not supposed to salvage there, But with a sheet or two in the beds of our pickups they never knew the difference.:biggrin:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

You were picking up 'trash' off the beach :work:


----------



## Seabass (May 22, 2004)

Saw a pair of golden orbs way down on PINS a few years ago, but left em' there as they weren't my property. 

Seabass


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

I haven't found any treasure there, but I lost some. I was fishing not too far from Galv. Yatch Basin catching a few trout. I was wiping slime off & off went the wedding ring along with the slime.

Seriously tho, I'd bet there is treasure of some sort left over from when pirates ruled Galv. bay.


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

There is another treasure story about a rich rancher escaping the Union occupation of Brownsville & Port Isabell and ran his wagons up the beach to CC. He buried his gold & silver coin in the dunes for later recovery and was never able to find them again. Was supposed to be around 20k back then.


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

How could I forget to mention the treasure I found...legitimately... Some of you might remember hearing about this story, but those who haven't heard about it I'll give a brief run-down. For more details check the websites or search a few keywords.

Several years ago I was castnetting for mullet in a muddy, mangrove-choked slough adjacent to the ICW near Conn Brown Harbor. I stumbled upon a bottle under the mangroves along with the other trash. This one caught my eye. It had something in it...4 tightly rolled notes. I had to break it to get them out but discovered that the pages were 17 years-ish old and were tossed out from the Cayman Islands as a promotion for Cayman Airways, Tortuga Rum, and Sunset House resort. They offered (originally) a 1-way plane ticket for one, 2 or 3 nights at the resort, and a case of rum. I blew it off thinking the business probably didn't exist anymore or wouldn't honor the offer, but kept them just in case. My brother the writer (many of you may know him from publications with numerous outdoor/fishing magazines and his PR with TPWD), wanted to investigate. "Sure, go for it". He found the phone numbers, made the calls, wrote a story about it in the Taylor Daily Press where he worked at the time. I didn't have the time or a happy marriage to head for the Caymans and eventually gave it to my parents for their anniversary. They hung on to it for a couple more years. I divorced then a few years later married my soul-mate. My parents gave the trip back as a wedding gift for our honeymoon. As it turned out the Caymans were in full swing trying to promote island weddings and honeymoons! What luck! It was great press for them and the poured the goodies to us including extra rum/wine/champagne, rental car, 6 days/5 nights, 1st class all inclusive flight (w/champagne), elegant dinners, scuba diving...the works! We met and spent a lot of time with the owner of Tortuga Rum, Robert Hamaty, and his family and friends and let me tell you, they are really great folks to hang out with! His son is my age and is a pilot for Cayman Airways and flew our flight to the island. So, to make a long story short (TOO LATE!!!!!), we took our 5 day honeymoon to the Cayman Islands for $400. It only cost that much because we bought souveniers and a few meals and gas to drive to Houston. Talk about treasure! Like something right out of a storybook!

http://www.tortugarumcakes.com/site/press_article.cfm?id=message_in_bottle

http://www.caymannetnews.com/cgi-script/csArticles/articles/000046/004619.htm


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

I found a message in a bottle twice. The first one was a Conch shell research note from Florida with numbers to call in the US, Cuba and South America also an email addy. It was found near Cedar Biyou in a small vial. I responded to the email and it was legit. Every once in a while they send updates. The second bottle was on the beach near the Lighthouse on Matagorda Island. It was in a budlight bottle with electrical tape around the cap. Thats what caught my eye. It was a letter some dude wrote about some girl he was in love with. I guess she left him and he needed clothier. It was kind of funny in a sick way.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

bassmaster2004 said:


> Well i was fishing the National Collegiate Bass fishing championship for sam houston state in the fall of 08 and the Camera guy was in our boat and i fishing some rock under a bridge with a crankbait and caught a beer can on Tv. It aired on versus like 4 times. We laugh about it when someone brings it up.


"Are you followin me Camera guy?" LOL:cheers:


----------



## MustangOrange (Jul 26, 2005)

boatmanjohn - that's an awesome story! That's really cool they honored it after 20 years!


----------

